# When and How Does the bidding start



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

_I need some tips on bidding...I know its the end of the year...but for next year i want to bid on commertial lots...and maybe a bit of subbing for the city
For you ole timers...Where do i start off in the fall to get a few accounts?
Or who a'm i looking to see and talk to to get a bid in?
Thanks Daner _


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Daner said:


> _I need some tips on bidding...I know its the end of the year...but for next year i want to bid on commertial lots...and maybe a bit of subbing for the city
> For you ole timers...Where do i start off in the fall to get a few accounts?
> Or who a'm i looking to see and talk to to get a bid in?
> Thanks Daner _


For you ole timers...

Sorry, I cant answer you now it's time for my nap......

What are you talking about your 5yr older than I am ?? so who are the old timers? lol, you??:waving:


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Ok I'm an oldtimer*

Let me rephrase my question
For all yaa smarter than me in this bizz...LOL:waving: 
any tips would be very helpful
Now back to my rocking chair:salute:


----------

